# Japanese Fighter, Bomber and Torpedo Doctrines



## Micdrow (Jan 22, 2017)

Name says it all, hope you enjoy them.

All the best
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2018)

Wrong thread


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2018)

Ditto


----------

